# Which type of guy do you think is more likely to get a girlfriend (be honest please)



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

this poll thing is interesting... lets see if we get anything interesting. be honest please. no bias responses


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

This isn't another one of those biased poll questions that intends to prove that "women like jerks" and that "nice guys" never have a chance, is this?

Edit: I wish you'd also asked the voters to specify their sex. I think I have a good guess of what the poll results would look like if you did. And for the record, I think self-proclaimed "nice guys" are NEVER as nice as they think they are.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

Even though most people would say the considerate guy, deep down the selfish guy is most likely to get a girlfriend. Selfishness also means confidence, he see's a girl he like's and thinks "that girl will be mine" so approaches her, the considerate guy thinks more along the lines of; "wow she's lovely, I'll try to become her friend" which usually ends up with him ending in the friend zone. Selfish guys as a rule want to experience a lot of things, ambitions, challenges and goals for themselves, it makes them exciting from the perspective of a girls point of view. Considerate guys aren't really that achievement driven so they are nice to be around but seem dull in comparison. The more interesting question would be; "which guy is more likely to find a wife", after girls go through bad experiences with jerk/bad boy types they find the security/safety the considerate guy offers attractive, the same way I'd imagine most girls with SA find the same quality attractive.

It's too naive though to generalize like that. There's a variety of girls out there and I think the type of girl worth entering a relationship with is smart enough to observe the virtues of the considerate guy against the temporary excitement of the "jerk type".


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Who would want to date a guy who is selfish? I know that whole "nice guys never get girls" thing is always being brought up, but really I think it's just a way for guys to ***** about girls. Sure there are some girls who would go for the jerk, but that's their loss. Why whine and moan over them? Some girls might choose the jerk, but that doesn't mean all girls will.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I voted "considerate", but I really don't know.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

I voted selfish guy, but there has to be more then 2 kinds of guys, amirite?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not very specific, therefore I didn't cast my vote, there's way more to a guy than just this, I doubt any woman uses this as her criteria for picking a BF.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

everything else held equal. who has a higher chance of finding a gf? a considerate guy or a selfish guy?


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

You would think considerate. But these shallow woman these days go with the jerks, fools because their more attractive to them. I'd pick considerate because I enjoy being care for and loved. Real woman are so rare now.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Depends on the woman.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^This.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Selfish guy cause he will ask out more women to meet his sexual needs. Considerate guy is more likely to wait to get to know women better before asking them out.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Depends on the woman.


Sure does. I voted considerate because that's what matters to me.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I voted considerate. Considerate but aggressive is the best strategy IMO.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I change my answer, it'd be the one with the nicer car. Zoom Zoom!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Gawwwd do these threads never end? Oh I am so nice and considerate and empathetic but nobody will go out with me because girls only like guys who are total jerks! The pain!

Honestly...


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

jessckuh said:


> You would think considerate. But these shallow woman these days go with the jerks, fools because their more attractive to them. I'd pick considerate because I enjoy being care for and loved. Real woman are so rare now.


WOW!  a woman that is not affraid to speak the truth based on what she experiences in real life and doesnt respond defensively because she thinks the truth might be threatening just a little bit the view of women in general. I have tremendous respect for you :yes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Naturally the selfish guy will have an easier time getting girls, but I imagine a considerate, understanding man who's able to be attentive to a woman's needs and desires and fulfill them will have a much higher chance of sustaining a successful and loving relationship. I guess it's an issue of quantity vs. quality.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

cubanscorpio said:


> WOW!  a woman that is not affraid to speak the truth based on what she experiences in real life and doesnt respond defensively because she thinks the truth might be threatening just a little bit the view of women in general. I have tremendous respect for you :yes


Yup. Somebody give this girl a medal.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Now... is this sort of "selfish guy" selfish with his girl - as in: keeps her on a kind of short leash, cat+dog syndrome guy... or just an all-round selfish about everything jackass?

I can't understand the "selfish about everything jackasses" - they make me feel physically ill just thinking about 'em. XD
A bit of cat+dog can be nice as long as it's not bordering obsessive/possessive.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

A selfish guy that poses as a considerate guy. I've seen this happen.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Selfish guy. Generally more aggressive and confident, doesn't need to be considerate, can get away with being selfish.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

a selfish guy that has the potential to be a considerate guy is the ideal.
a considerate guy? he is just girlfriend material or someone to settle down with when she is older unattractive has some kids and nothing else has worked out.


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

sacred said:


> a selfish guy that has the potential to be a considerate guy is the ideal.
> a considerate guy? he is just girlfriend material or someone to settle down with when she is older unattractive has some kids and nothing else has worked out.


I'm sorry, I think you're confusing "considerate guy" with "passive-aggressive wimp."

This goes for the rest of you, too.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

gonewiththewind said:


> I'm sorry, I think you're confusing "considerate guy" with "passive-aggressive wimp."
> 
> This goes for the rest of you, too.


i ****ing hate passive aggressive wimps. both men and women. i dream about some autocratic alien race visiting earth to harvest these people and take em to their planet were they will be used as slaves and pet food.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

If you take two guys who are equal in all things except this trait than definitely the more considerate guy.

I'm getting kind of tired of these types of threads.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

lol @ results of poll


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> lol @ results of poll


lol yea doesnt seem to reflect real life. but then again the subjects of the poll are not really representative of the whole population


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

lol the results don't match my preconceived notions. this means they're wrong.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

This whole thing here is one of the big reasons I was always afraid to ask girls out, I was the nice guy, everybody knew me as Chad Mrs Abrahams well mannered, door holding, down to earth grandson who was mindful of his elders who said please and thank you, who said excuse me, who sat up straight at the table, who prayed before he went to sleep, was respectful to his teachers, never caused trouble for anyone, never got arrested (I've never even had a Police officer give me a warning for anything I'm Mr Sugar Mr Spice and all things nice. 

I always hated it (I loved being a gentlemen cause I thought women would respect that in a guy but all I would see were bad boys getting the girl, those guys who would ignore the girl and then have her begging after him. ARGH


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

fingertips said:


> lol the results don't match my preconceived notions. this means they're wrong.


have you been living under a rock for the past 21 years? observe your surroundings


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

Ironpain said:


> This whole thing here is one of the big reasons I was always afraid to ask girls out, I was the nice guy, everybody knew me as Chad Mrs Abrahams well mannered, door holding, down to earth grandson who was mindful of his elders who said please and thank you, who said excuse me, who sat up straight at the table, who prayed before he went to sleep, was respectful to his teachers, never caused trouble for anyone, never got arrested (I've never even had a Police officer give me a warning for anything I'm Mr Sugar Mr Spice and all things nice.
> 
> I always hated it (I loved being a gentlemen cause I thought women would respect that in a guy but all I would see were bad boys getting the girl, those guys who would ignore the girl and then have her begging after him. ARGH


exactly


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

cubanscorpio said:


> have you been living under a rock for the past 21 years? observe your surroundings


my apologies. i didn't realise you'd spent your entire life surrounded by super-virile puppy kickers and that this would inform your view of the entire world.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Long term? The considerate guy. A woman may burn hot for a jerk at first, but I would think her feelings would eventually fizzle. That is unless she's a masochist or thinks she can't do any better.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

fingertips said:


> my apologies. i didn't realise you'd spent your entire life surrounded by super-virile puppy kickers and that this would inform your view of the entire world.


im not gonna try to convince you of something you already know and wont admit. i've seen it, most guys here acknowledge it, many girls acknowledge it as well, the media says it, everyone says it, so enough said. you wanna keep denying the truth for whatever lame reason? go right ahead. thats beyond me


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

cubanscorpio said:


> im not gonna try to convince you of something you already know and wont admit. i've seen it, most guys here acknowledge it, many girls acknowledge it as well, the media says it, everyone says it, so enough said. you wanna keep denying the truth for whatever lame reason? go right ahead. thats beyond me


so the poll was to... somehow root out the liars?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't vote since I see it as a little more complex than that.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

fingertips said:


> so the poll was to... somehow root out the liars?


the poll was a playful experiment. the question is not very definitive and lacks mention of other veriables. either this or that many people are in denial is the issue. i tend to think the latter is the real issue as this question has been asked many times before and doesnt need much explaining


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh okay. I'm only attracted to alpha males who drag me by my hair and generally abuse me emotionally and pyshically. You'll only get a hottie girlfriend like myself if you act like a total jerk.

I hope this changes your life *forever*.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

And where is the "_a more irish guy_" option????

I've a good mind to pen a strongly worded letter


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> And where is the "_a more irish guy_" option????
> 
> I've a good mind to pen a strongly worded letter


Haha, exactly. :yes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> And where is the "_a more irish guy_" option????
> 
> I've a good mind to pen a strongly worded letter


I know, right? What kind of poll is this anyway?!! :mum


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I know, right? What kind of poll is this anyway?!! :mum


It's a trap, the poll is rigged. :boogie


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I think that a confident, outgoing and charismatic _considerate_ guy will have more success in finding a girlfriend than the confident, outgoing and charismatic _selfish_ guy. Being considerate or selfish as nothing to do with whether you are outgoing or not IMO as you can be considerate and confident or selfish and lacking of confidence...

But eh , those things are more complicated and for either sex, hormones aren't always in sync with the rational side of the brain...


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

all you fools making fun of the poll are just the typical cowards who are afraid to admit the truth and as always try to avoid it by making stupid childish arguements that are so stupid it's not even worth responding to intelligently... typical ignorance


----------



## jude123 (Mar 2, 2010)

I personally would choose the considerate guy because I know better. But I think the selfish guy would probably have a better chance. unfortunatly.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

cubanscorpio said:


> all you fools making fun of the poll are just the typical cowards who are afraid to admit the truth and as always try to avoid it by making stupid childish arguements that are so stupid it's not even worth responding to intelligently... typical ignorance


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

Logan X said:


>


ah yes more stupid childish jokes. yea human ignorance has a tendancy to do that to you. tho i gotta admit thats pretty funny lol


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

it's a bit hard to argue with you properly when all your replies are "LA LA LA NOT LISTENING"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry, I was in too much awe of selfish men to reply properly.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

My answer would definitely be Priapus.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

fingertips said:


> it's a bit hard to argue with you properly when all your replies are "LA LA LA NOT LISTENING"


make an intelligent mature coment instead of an immature mocking comment and i will listen. otherwise ill just think you're an idiot. sorry but thats just the way i am


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Narcissus said:


> My answer would definitely be Priapus.


:rofl


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

OP what are you? Just curious, selfish or considerate?


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> OP what are you? Just curious, selfish or considerate?


in real life im too considerate of others. online im more selfish..more who i am


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh okay. I'm only attracted to alpha males who drag me by my hair and generally abuse me emotionally and pyshically. You'll only get a hottie girlfriend like myself if you act like a total jerk.
> 
> I hope this changes your life *forever*.


You tricked me, I thought *forever* was a link. I'm such a retard for clicking on it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could've used a few more choices but out of those two I'd say the former.


----------

